# Trojanersignatur auf Computerbetrug-URL?



## Counselor (1 Juli 2004)

Auf diesem diesem Forums-URL erkennt McAfee eine Trojanersignatur:
h**p://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=64174#64174


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2004)

Kann das von dem Inhalt des Postings kommen?


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Juli 2004)

Antivir 6.26.00.x hat damit kein Problem.
Könnten vieleicht ein String aus den HijackThis Logs den Affen in's grübeln bringen?

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnten vieleicht ein String aus den HijackThis Logs den Affen in's grübeln bringen?


Das war meine Überlegung.
Vom Server kommt jedenfalls reinstes HTML.


----------



## Counselor (1 Juli 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnten vieleicht ein String aus den HijackThis Logs den Affen in's grübeln bringen?


Vermutlich.


----------



## Reinhard (1 Juli 2004)

scheint auch so zu sein... gerade mault bei mir McAfee:


----------

